# Eclipse vs JBuilder



## BigmasterDenis (29. Mrz 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei mir bisschen Java anzueignen. Bisher habe ich nur mit dem JOE-Editor gearbeitet. Irgendwann will ich aber eine richtige IDE, wie Eclipse oder JBuilder benutzen. 

Im Forum habe ich schon viel Gutes über Eclipse gelesen. Was ist mit dem JBuilder? Mit dem kann man doch ohne Weiteres GUI-Oberflächen erstellen (finde ich schon wichtig), was man mit Eclipse nicht kann. Oder irre ich mich da? Gib's evtl. ein Plugin für Elipse-GUI-Erstellung? 

Jbuilder scheint mir auch übersichtilicher, als Eclipse.

Was meint ihr? Was spricht für oder gegen Eclipse bzw. JBuilder? (kostenlos sind sie ja beide was die Wahl erschwert  :wink: )

Thanx 4 help!


----------



## Roar (29. Mrz 2004)

ich finde beide IDEs sind schlecht. ich empfehle dir NetBeans.
wer Java kann sollte sich seine GUI schon selbst schreiben können, und nicht auf so dämliche dinger wie GUI Designer angewiesen sein. wenn du deine GUI allerdings zusammenklicken willst wies jeder macht und sic hdann fürn programmierer hält, ich glaube bei NetBeans ist auch irgendwo einer dabei  ???:L ...

also ich hab mal JBuilder für ne mehr oder weniger längere zeit, n paar wochen oder so, benutzt als ich mit Java angefangen hab, und ich fand es nachher total müllig. Eclipse hab ich eine halbe Sunde ausprobiert und danach wieder weggeworfen. NetBeans ist m.M. nach die einzig gute IDE. Lieder läuft Netbeans auf meinem PC voll langsam sodass ich JCreator benutze, auch ne ganz gute schmalspur IDE...


----------



## bygones (29. Mrz 2004)

ich kann nichts zu JBuilder sagen, aber ich nutze Eclipse und kann es jedem nur empfehlen. Die Bedinung mag anfangs umständlich sein - aber eigentlich nur, wenn man noch nie ne IDE benutzt hat.

Naja - daher würde ich Eclipse empfehlen .....


----------



## BigmasterDenis (29. Mrz 2004)

> wer Java kann sollte sich seine GUI schon selbst schreiben können, und nicht auf so dämliche dinger wie GUI Designer angewiesen sein.



ok, bei kleinen Programmen ist es vielleicht kein Problem, aber bei größeren wird man doch wahnsinnig, wenn man jeden Button und jeden Label selbst schreibt.


----------



## Grizzly (29. Mrz 2004)

BigmasterDenis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Gib's evtl. ein Plugin für Elipse-GUI-Erstellung?[...]



Ja, gibt es. Schau mal auf Eclipse.org. Da müsste es einen "Visual Editor" geben. Sonst mal danach googlen.



			
				BigmasterDenis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Jbuilder scheint mir auch übersichtilicher, als Eclipse.[...]



Kann ich jetzt  - für mich zumindest - nicht bestätigen.



			
				BigmasterDenis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Was meint ihr? Was spricht für oder gegen Eclipse bzw. JBuilder? (kostenlos sind sie ja beide was die Wahl erschwert  :wink: )[...]



JBuilder ist auch nur in der kleinsten Version kostenlos. Und wenn Du Dir die entsprechenden PlugIns für Eclipse herunterlädt, gibt es fast nix, was Du mit Eclipse gegenüber JBuilder nicht könntest.

Ich empfehle auch Eclipse.


----------



## bygones (29. Mrz 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer Java kann sollte sich seine GUI schon selbst schreiben können, und nicht auf so dämliche dinger wie GUI Designer angewiesen sein.


Wer wirklich Java kann kümmert sich nicht um seine GUI - sondern um den Anwendungskern (also auch wie die GUI sich verhält) !
Aber diese Diskussion hatten wir schonmal....

Außerdem: *IDE != GUI Designer*

@Denis:
Da alle frei sind würde ich dir empfehlen alle mal auszuprobieren, sich ein paar Tage mit Ihnen beschägtigen und dann die zu nehmen, die dir am Besten passt. Ich denke es gibt keine objektiv beste IDE !!


----------



## BigmasterDenis (29. Mrz 2004)

ok, danke. Eclipse habe ich schon auf meinem Rechner drauf, werde dann wohl noch nach dem GUI-Plugin gucken. Und mich dann bisschen mit Eclipse beschäftigen...

Gruß

Denis


----------



## bygones (29. Mrz 2004)

wegen plugins:
schau lieber hier: http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/index.jsp

Da hast du ein paar zur Auswahl !


----------



## Thanni (29. Mrz 2004)

Hi Ho 

also ich benutze netbeans und bin rechtzufrieden damit 
bei eclipse habe ich zu viel rumprobieren müssen bis was geklappt hat 
bei netbeans habe ichs einfach getan und es ging

das einzige was mich an netbeans stört ist das man wenn man was mit dem gui designer macht (roar angrins ich behaupte nicht programmieren zu können)
dann kann man den code der erzeugt wird nicht mehr per hand verändern weil der ja beim nächsten mal benutzen überschrieben werden würde... komischerweise kann man das bei VB problemlos

weis ja nicht wie das bei den anderen java IDEs ist 


mfgruß thanni


----------



## Grizzly (29. Mrz 2004)

Thanni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]das einzige was mich an netbeans stört ist das man wenn man was mit dem gui designer macht (roar angrins ich behaupte nicht programmieren zu können)
> dann kann man den code der erzeugt wird nicht mehr per hand verändern weil der ja beim nächsten mal benutzen überschrieben werden würde... komischerweise kann man das bei VB problemlos
> 
> weis ja nicht wie das bei den anderen java IDEs ist [...]



Beim Visual Editor PlugIn für Eclipse kann man am Code bis zu einem gewissen Grad rumbasteln, bevor der GUI Designer denn Code nicht mehr interpretieren bzw. nicht mehr anzeigen kann.
Der Nachteil von diesem Teil ist, dass es relativ langsam ist.


----------



## Calamitous (30. Mrz 2004)

also ich denke mal ganz spontan das JBuilder einfach am meisten kann.
Allerdings glaube ich gerade deswegen ist er nicht für Anfänger geeignet -> überladen mit Funktionen bis zum geht nicht mehr 
-> wenn man aber erst mal drin ist kann man alles damit machen (von standart codeteiel einfügen über guten GUI Designer und auch im IDE Bereich hat er alles...)


----------



## me.toString (30. Mrz 2004)

Ich denke beide sind SUPER !! Beim JBuilder allerdings kommt irgendwann der Punkt wo du bezahlen musst (wenn du die Enterprise Edition haben willst ). Wobei man ehrlich sagen muss, dass viel Plugins für Eclipse auch nicht kostenlos sind. Aber meistens hat man dann auch noch eine freie Alternative - so was gibt's beim JBuilder nicht. Ich arbeite hier mit JBuilder und bin sehr zu frieden. Aber demnächst stellen wir auf Eclipse um ( aus Kostengründen ), da man fast alles mit den freien Plugins erschlagen kann.

@Roar:

Bist du ein Hobby-Programmierer ... oder hast du auch beruflich damit zu tun ???? ... eins kann ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen: In der freien Wirtschaft programmiert keiner mehr GUI's per Hand ... die werden alle nur zusammengeklickt. Schliesslich will man als Firma Geld verdienen ... und nicht das Geld für 'nen schwachsinnigen egoistischen Programmierer, der sich selber beweise muss, zum Fenster raus schmeissen. 

"Eclipse hab ich eine halbe Sunde ausprobiert und danach wieder weggeworfen."
-> Super ... 'ne halbe Stunde ... 

"NetBeans ist m.M. nach die einzig gute IDE."
-> Bis jetzt hast du noch nicht ein trifftigen Grund gebracht, warum netBeans die einzig gute IDE ist!!!
     Ich wills nicht schlecht machen - hab selbst mit Forte länger programmiert ... Forte basiert ja auf NetBeans und 
     war damit sehr zu frieden ...  bis auf die Geschwindigkeit !!

"... sodass ich JCreator benutze, auch ne ganz gute schmalspur IDE..."
-> läuft aber nur unter Windoof - k.o.-Kriterium Nummer eins !!!


----------



## Roar (30. Mrz 2004)

soso fang ich mal von hinten an:
*lol* ich benutze windows, also wieso sollte mich das stören dass es nur unter windows läuft ???

achnee du bist ja n echter blitzmerker. soll ich netBeans jetzt verteidigen oder was? 

was 'Super' ?? Ganz im gegentei von "Super". ich hab eclipse ausprobiert und fand es zum kotzen. und wenn ich schon von anfang an so einen eindruck von einem programm habe ist es mir auc scheissegal wie viele tolle plugins es für eclipse gibt und was es sonst noch alles so kann. wenn es auf mich scheisse wirkt dann benutze ich so ein programm nicht. du etwa?

nein ich hab damit noch nicht beruflich zu tun. ich bin 14, aber ich denke das tut absolut nichts zur sache. und eines: euch ist die "bezeichnung"  Programmierer wohl gar nix wert wenn ihr es für ok befindet wenn irgendwelche "script-kiddies" , wie sie im allgemeinen genannt werden, ankommen, sich bei kazaa durch zufall irgendein programm runterladen, sich damit ne gui zusammenklicken und sich dann als programmierer bezeichnen ???
na von mir aus tu das. ich hab im moment eh keinen bock wieder die ganze leider runterzuschreiben. wenn du unbedingt lust auf so eine diskussion hast dann lies hier weiter: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=3089

gruß
Roar


----------



## Grizzly (30. Mrz 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]was 'Super' ?? Ganz im gegentei von "Super". ich hab eclipse ausprobiert und fand es zum kotzen. und wenn ich schon von anfang an so einen eindruck von einem programm habe ist es mir auc scheissegal wie viele tolle plugins es für eclipse gibt und was es sonst noch alles so kann. wenn es auf mich scheisse wirkt dann benutze ich so ein programm nicht. du etwa?[...]


Ich hab' schon mit JBuilder ein bisschen rumgespielt und arbeite mit Eclipse. NetBeans hab' ich nur mal bei einem Kumpel gesehen. Der hat das Teil ausprobiert, ist aber jetzt auch auf Eclipse. Zu NetBeans kann ich folglich auch nicht viel sagen. JBuilder - zumindest in der Version, Dich ich hatte - fand' ich nicht so gut.



			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]nein ich hab damit noch nicht beruflich zu tun. ich bin 14, aber ich denke das tut absolut nichts zur sache. und eines: euch ist die "bezeichnung"  Programmierer wohl gar nix wert wenn ihr es für ok befindet wenn irgendwelche "script-kiddies" , wie sie im allgemeinen genannt werden, ankommen, sich bei kazaa durch zufall irgendein programm runterladen, sich damit ne gui zusammenklicken und sich dann als programmierer bezeichnen ???
> na von mir aus tu das. ich hab im moment eh keinen bock wieder die ganze leider runterzuschreiben. wenn du unbedingt lust auf so eine diskussion hast dann lies hier weiter: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=3089
> 
> gruß
> Roar



Ich programmiere schon seit über 10 Jahren. Früher - als es noch so gut wie keine graphischen Oberflächen gab, und schon gar keine GUI Builder - hab' ich _zwangsweise_ auch meine Fenster gekodet. Heutzutage mache ich das aber lieber mit einem GUI Builder, da ich mich auf die wesentlichen Sachen konzentrieren möchte: Die Algorhytmen. Die Fenster sind doch nur stupides runtercoden. Wer so was von Hand macht, ist doch nicht ein besserer Programmierer. Ich stimme zu, dass man schon verstehen sollte, was der GUI Builder im Hintergrund macht. Aber wenn man das tut, kann man ihn ruhig verwenden.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (31. Mrz 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der hat das Teil ausprobiert, ist aber jetzt auch auf Eclipse.



*grins*

Hört sich fast so an, wie ein Drogensüchtiger ;-)


----------



## Grizzly (31. Mrz 2004)

Pulvertoastman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grizzly hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, es würde dafür sprechen, dass er gestern beispielsweise bis 22 Uhr vor dem Teil gesessen ist.  
Aber ich denke, dass liegt eher an dem Auftrag, den wir bis Ende der Woche fertigstellen müssen, als an Eclipse. :wink:


----------



## bygones (31. Mrz 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Algorhytmen.


 ???:L  Ich denke wenn du soltest versuchen *Algorithmen* zu coden - dann gehts gleich einfacher  :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (31. Mrz 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grizzly hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja, oder ein Päckchen Deutsch kaufen... :bae:  :wink:


----------



## Stefan1200 (31. Mrz 2004)

Ich persöhnlich nutze zwar nur noch GEL, ein kostenloser, auch deutscher und sehr guter IDE (enthält kein GUI Designer, sonst kann er ziemlich alles), aber mir persöhnlich gefiel damals JBuilder besser als Eclipse, allerdings läuft JBuilder recht langsam.

Falls sich jemand für GEL interessiert: http://www.gexperts.com


----------



## bygones (31. Mrz 2004)

GEL schaut wirklich gut aus - das große Problem ist nur, dass es nur unter Windows läuft (nicht Java -> daher auch schneller).
Ich z.B. entwickle unter beide BS und daher brauch ich ne IDE die auf beiden läuft....

Aber sonst scheint das echt nicht schlecht !


----------



## Stefan1200 (31. Mrz 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GEL schaut wirklich gut aus - das große Problem ist nur, dass es nur unter Windows läuft (nicht Java -> daher auch schneller).



Welches ist den das zweite BS? Linux?
Habe es nie ausprobiert, aber läuft GEL eigentlich unter Wine?

Welche IDEs gibt es eigentlich unter Linux und MacOS X alles? (bitte nur IDEs aufführen, die nicht in Java gecodet sind)


----------



## Grizzly (31. Mrz 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Falls sich jemand für GEL interessiert: http://www.gexperts.com



Sieht ein bisschen wie die Microsoft Visual C++ IDE aus, oder? ???:L


----------



## Stefan1200 (31. Mrz 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sieht ein bisschen wie die Microsoft Visual C++ IDE aus, oder? ???:L



Ein wenig, allerdings ist Gel wesentlich besser als Visual C++...


----------



## BigmasterDenis (1. Apr 2004)

...hey Leute, ihr sollt euch doch hier nicht streiten.  :noe: 
Ich wollte nur mal eure Meinung zu Eclipse und JBuilder hören, weiter nichts. 

Danke nochmal für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## Javahnsinn (6. Apr 2004)

ECLIPSE hat die power!  

Ein ziemlich geniales GUI-Builder - Plugin für ECLIPSE findet ihr bei CloudGarden. Damit steckt Eclipse auch als GUI-Designer andere IDEs wie JBuilder oder Netbeans locker in die Tasche - find ich. Super, wie man die Komponentenpalette erweitern kann, und neue Komponenten in eine GUI einbaut, während man diese Komponenten noch weiterentwickelt! Und natürlich "kann " jigloo auch SWT - und eine GI kann von SWING nach SWT geändert werden, und umgekehrt.
Und wenn man Mist baut, kann man die Form-Datei, aus der das Plugin den Java-Sourcecode erzeugt, notfalls händisch ändern - es handelt sich um glasklar strukturiertes XML.
Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass mit dem Plugin auch mit NetBeans erstellte GUIsimportiert werden können?


Nebenbei gibt es für Eclipse auch ein Language pack - man spricht deutsch - und ein plugin für die Unterstützung des vollen Sprachumfangs von Java2 1.5.0 - wer kennt andere IDE's, die das jetzt schon können?

Viel Spaß beim Coden,
Jürgen


----------



## Roar (6. Apr 2004)

DuoICE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Viel Spaß beim Coden,
> Jürgen



*yawns*
aber ich hab deinen beitrag trotzdem gelesen, und da hab oich mich am schluss doch ernsthaft gefragt was du bitte mit *Coden* meinst. Plugins runterladen, GUI zusammenklicken und sagen wie toll Eclipse ist? ganz toll, wirklich.


----------



## Grizzly (6. Apr 2004)

http://cloudgarden.com/jigloo/ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Note: Jigloo is free for non-commercial use, but purchase of a Professional License is required for commercial use (after successfully evaluating Jigloo).*



Und damit fällt das Teil für mich flach :cry: . Sah aber ganz nett aus :wink: .


----------



## Roar (6. Apr 2004)

muss ja niemand wissen dass du das beruflich benutzt


----------



## Javahnsinn (6. Apr 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und da hab oich mich am schluss doch ernsthaft gefragt was du bitte mit *Coden* meinst. Plugins runterladen, GUI zusammenklicken und sagen wie toll Eclipse ist? ganz toll, wirklich.



Nicht ganz - Eclipse verfügt auch über einen Quelltexteditor. In dem Beitrag ging es aber um IDEs, und da tauchte immer wieder der Satz "ECLIPSE hat keinen g'scheiten GUI-Designer" auf. Hat es aber doch.

Wer wirklich ernsthaft meint, mit "coden" meine ich "GUI zusammenklicken und sagen wie toll Eclipse ist", dem sei ebenso ernsthaft das Erstellen seiner mehrtausendzeiligen Java-Projekte mit folgendem Verfahren nahegelegt:

 :arrow: Unter *Windows*

```
COPY CON MyProj.java
```
 :arrow: Unter *Linux*

```
cat > MyProj.java
```

Ansonsten braucht man nur noch das Java2 SDK, nicht mahl 'nen notepad oder vi...

Viel Spaß beim Coden *damit*,
Jürgen

Nebenbei bemerkt: "Skript-Kiddies" sind für gewöhnlich eher in der Altersgruppe 10-20 als in 40-50 anzutreffen...


----------



## Thanni (7. Apr 2004)

> Nebenbei bemerkt: "Skript-Kiddies" sind für gewöhnlich eher in der Altersgruppe 10-20 als in 40-50 anzutreffen...



ach wie gut das ich in keiner dieser altersgruppen bin , puh glück gehabt 

@roar : wie alt warst du gleich noch mal ?  :bae: 


gruß thanni


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2004)

DuoICE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach wirklich?



> Wer wirklich ernsthaft meint, mit "coden" meine ich "GUI zusammenklicken und sagen wie toll Eclipse ist", dem sei ebenso ernsthaft das Erstellen seiner mehrtausendzeiligen Java-Projekte mit folgendem Verfahren nahegelegt:
> 
> :arrow: Unter *Windows*
> 
> ...


wenn du meinst



> Viel Spaß beim Coden *damit*,
> Jürgen


ich benutz auch eine IDE, aber macht ja nix.



> Nebenbei bemerkt: "Skript-Kiddies" sind für gewöhnlich eher in der Altersgruppe 10-20 als in 40-50 anzutreffen...



ich weiß, und ich hab mit:


			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> rgendwelche "script-kiddies" , wie sie im allgemeinen genannt werden, ankommen, sich bei kazaa durch zufall irgendein programm runterladen, sich damit ne gui zusammenklicken



nicht dich angepsrochen. oder hast du dich angesprochen gefühlt? na also, dann brauchst *du darauf ja auch nicht eingehen.

Mir ist es ja eigentlich ziemlich egal wie alt du bist, @Thanni: ich bin 14, aber ich wüsst nicht was daran relevant sein sollte.*


----------



## Javahnsinn (7. Apr 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DuoICE hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Sorry, hörte sich aber so an. Wobei deine letzte Feststellung eine wirklich gute Idee ist.

Nix für ungut,
Jürgen*


----------



## Reality (7. Apr 2004)

@ roar:
Wenn du also eine Firma hättest, würdest du auch noch unnötige Zeit mit GUI runterhacken deine Zeit verschwenden?
Es sagt ja keiner dass man es nicht lernen soll, aber wenn man es erst mal kann, dann macht´s man wegen Zeitmangel mit einem GUI-Creator.
Man kann´s auch übertreiben und grad einen Texteditor und einen Compiler verwenden, <ironie> weil ein richtiger Programmierer, alle Kompilerkommandos auswendig kann und keinen Syntaxhiglighter braucht. </ironie> 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2004)

tolles beispiel, aber anscheinend hast du meine verherigen beiträge nicht gelesen, sonst wüsstest du dass es _darum_ jawohl nicht geht.


----------



## Reality (7. Apr 2004)

Hi,
ich habe speziell deine Beiträge gelesen, weil du gegen solche Tools bist, aber vernünftige Argumente (wen kannst du damit überzeugen?) kamen nicht. Es ist einfach nur eine *Meinung* von dir, nichts anderes, aber deswegen brauchst du nicht andere Leute dumm anzumachen!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe speziell deine Beiträge gelesen, weil du gegen solche Tools bist, aber vernünftige Argumente (wen kannst du damit überzeugen?) kamen nicht. Es ist einfach nur eine *Meinung* von dir, nichts anderes, aber deswegen brauchst du nicht andere Leute dumm anzumachen!


so.. ich hab erstmal nicht gesagt dass ich gegen solche Tools bin, ausserdem weiß ich nicht von welchen argumenten du redest. wen ich dumm angemacht hab, weiß ich auch nicht.

achja: ich hab eine IDE, und die hat sogar syntax highlighting


----------



## Reality (7. Apr 2004)

Hi!


> und nicht auf so dämliche dinger wie GUI Designer angewiesen sein.


Dämliche Dinger für dämliche Menschen?

Hier deine *Meinung*, die wohl als Argument gedacht war: (natürlich total übertrieben und nicht wahrheitsgetreu!)


> und eines: euch ist die "bezeichnung" Programmierer wohl gar nix wert wenn ihr es für ok befindet wenn irgendwelche "script-kiddies" , wie sie im allgemeinen genannt werden, ankommen, sich bei kazaa durch zufall irgendein programm runterladen, sich damit ne gui zusammenklicken und sich dann als programmierer bezeichnen ???



Und deine Unfreundlichkeit ist für mich ein dummes Anmachen.
Nicht nur in diesem Beitrag, sondern allgemein hier im Board. Du bist wirklich zu jedem Neuling (ob jetzt Java-Anfänger oder hier neu im Board ist) unfreundlich!
Du solltest
1. Verständnis haben
2. tolleranter sein
3. freundlicher

Sorry, falls ich hier jetzt vom Thema abgekommen bin, aber das sollte dir mal jemand gesagt haben. User die so empfangen werden bleiben nicht lange und du hast schon einige so empfangen!

Kompetenz hast du jede Menge und ein Aplaus hast du von mir verdient, da du erst 14 bist.
Vielleicht wendest du mal meine Tips für´s *Leben* an, dann geht es nicht nur deiner sozialen Umgebung besser, sondern auch dir. Hier ist niemand dein Feind, also hast du auch kein Grund so zu sein.

Liebe Grüsse
Reality


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2004)

jahm:


			
				Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deine Meinung


ok


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Apr 2004)

@Reality: Mit den Tips fürs Leben ist das so'ne Sache, damit stößt man oft nur auf Unverständnis (ist meine Erfahrung).

@Reality und Roar:
Bitte bleibt beim Thema und laßt die abfälligen Bemerkungen, wenn ihr ein Problem mit jemandem habt klärt das bitte per PN oder beschwert euch bei mir oder becstift. Ich will niemanden das Wort verbietet, aber ich finde das unfair gegenüber denen die anständig über dieses Thema diskutieren wollen.

Und um vielleicht noch mal zurück eur eigendlichen Diskussion zu kommen:
Ich finde wenn man den Code von dem GUI-Designer versteht, was diese "Codekiddies" nicht tun, kann man damit jede Menge zeit sparen. Mich nerft es auch irgendwie jedes mal die ganze Gui einzutippen, nur wissen was dort passiert sollte man schon, oder nicht ? Beim Code den mir der C-Builder generiert habe ich auch immer nicht durch gesehen das hat  immer voll generft, erst recht wenn es Probleme damit gab.


----------



## Roar (8. Apr 2004)

ok
ich hab kein problem mit irgendjemandem

zum GUI-Builder: ich benutze son ding nicht weil ic hdas nicht brauche. ich hab die zeit um meine komponenten selbst zu schreiben, und denke auch dass es für mich einfacher ist später auch mit der gui zu arbeiten z.b. listener hinzuzufügen.
da hab ich lieber einen variablennamen _topPanel_ als _jpanelNo1_ (JBuilder macht das glaub ich so)


----------



## Reality (8. Apr 2004)

Hi,


			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da hab ich lieber einen variablennamen _topPanel_ als _jpanelNo1_ (JBuilder macht das glaub ich so)


was wäre JBuilder, wenn man die Variablennamen nicht ändern könnte?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Thanni (8. Apr 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Thanni: ich bin 14, aber ich wüsst nicht was daran relevant sein sollte.



garnix ich finde das super 
das war nur als kleiner scherzhafter seitenhieb gedacht da DuoICE das alter von scriptkiddies auf 10-20 einschränkte 
und du mit deinen 14 jahren ja in die altersgruppe passt

wobeit ich der meinung bin das auch ältere scriptkiddies bzw scriptopis sein können wenn sie nur unfug damit treiben
vieleicht bin ich ja auch ein scriptopi(ähm ein JandnotJScriptMan)
da ich dadurch das ich java noch nicht so kann, auch einen GUI designer nutze weil es mir zu aufwendig ist jede einzelne sache in der api nachzusehen

aber ich verstehe zumindest was der designer da generiert , also ich verstehe den syntax und was der da macht
nur nicht immer warum er es gerade so gemacht hat wenn es mehrere möglichkeiten gibt

und wenn ich faul bin lasse ich die variablen namen auch so wie sie generiert werden aber abundzu änder ich sie auch  damit man nicht so viel kommentieren muss


gruß thanni


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Apr 2004)

Thanni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da ich dadurch das ich java noch nicht so kann, auch einen GUI designer nutze weil es mir zu aufwendig ist jede einzelne sache in der api nachzusehen
> 
> aber ich verstehe zumindest was der designer da generiert , also ich verstehe den syntax und was der da macht
> nur nicht immer warum er es gerade so gemacht hat wenn es mehrere möglichkeiten gibt



 :autsch:  zu faul um in die api zu schauen, sorry aber dann lernst du es ja nie. Und bei fremden Code bist du dann irgendwann aufgeschmissen. Man kann doch auch erst mal klein anfagen.


----------



## Thanni (8. Apr 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thanni hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt ich verstehe es, was soll ich da noch lernen ? die api lerne ich nicht auswendig
und die api benutze ich sowieso nur dann wenn ich etwas ganz genau nachgucken will, wenn ich den befehl schon kenne den ich benutzen will, weil ich in der api sonst eh nie weiss was ich und wo ich es suchen soll(is doch doof bei der api jedes packet zu durchsuchen bis man das hat was man braucht, ok durch die struktur hat man es irgendwann gefunden bei den gängigen sachen aber die ausgefallenen ? woher soll ich wissen das die z.b. in sun.com. irgendwas drin sind)

ich benutze eher die miniapis die automatisch angezeigt werden bei den IDEs wenn man String.    
schreibt kommt ja ne liste was man wählen kann und man sucht sich das geeignete aus geht doch viel schneller als erst in die api zu sehen ...(obwohl man hier auch suchen muss bis man das passende hat)


gruß thanni


----------

